# An exception occurred...



## LilLocoJ (Sep 9, 2004)

I get this error message everytime I boot windows.  Very annoying. :evil: 

An exception occurred while trying to run "c:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,Nvstartup" :exclaim: 

Please help. I reistalled drivers in safe mode. I am not real experianced on computers but willing to learn. I just have no idea how to fix this.  Thank you in advance for your help. :bgrin: Jason A Benoit.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

will it still boot to windows? 

If so, try downloading the newest nvidia drivers and run the .exe

I'm at work so I can't see what exactly to do now (normally I would install the drivers and just walk you through it, it should be pretty self-explanatory). 

If this doesn't fix your problem, go into Safe Mode, go into control panel > system > hardware > device manager and find your video card, and uninstall it, then run the .exe

If it doesn't doesn't get fixed after this try reverting back to some older drivers (not sure where to find them and I don't feel like looking right now...but i'm sure you can). On second thought you can download them >>HERE<<


----------



## LilLocoJ (Sep 9, 2004)

elf said:


> will it still boot to windows?
> 
> If so, try downloading the newest nvidia drivers and run the .exe
> 
> ...



Thank you elf. The latest Nvidia drivers were what I had, and they are not the latest forceware drivers. And The one I have is not beta, although they did have some, and these are windows authenticated, wich the 61.77 are not! I am glad you took the time to point me to guru3d.com. Thanx man! :chgrin:


----------



## linkinpark187 (Jan 13, 2009)

(sorry for posting in such an old post)

Another fix to try is this:

Copy NvCpl.dll from the computer of someone who A)has and nVidia card, and B)has a working NvCpl.dll*, then download and burn (or order) Ubuntu. Though yes, it is Linux, you need to be in an environment outside of Windows in order to copy over your own *.dll file. You can copy the NvCpl.dll file anywhere you'd like, as long as you can access it (I'd suggest copying it to a flash drive or to the hard drive). Once that's done, go ahead, restart your computer, and enter Ubuntu via the Live CD/DVD. When in Ubuntu, go to Places, and select your HDD (which mounts the HDD for use). Enter your HDD or Flash Drive (as the flash drive will mount automatically), navigate to where you put the copied NvCpl.dll, right click and copy, then navigate to C:\WINDOWS\system32, and paste. when it askes if you'd like to overwrite, go ahead, click "Replace All", and when done, close the window, restart your computer, and pull out the Ubuntu CD/DVD. When you get back into Windows, you should have no problems. 


*for this to work correctly, you need to make sure that the NvCpl.dll file you copy is up to date.


----------

